# Solenoid issue



## tommypenngotti (8 mo ago)

Hello all- recently found my zone 1 was not coming on . I tested the solenoid & its reading 0 . Replaced with a Orbit 24v , wired up & when controller started up the solenoid was buzzing super loud and annoying like something was gonna blow :shock:

My controller is a brand new Rainbird ESP-4me, so I doubt that's the issue , all other zones fine & reading 28-30ohms...this Orbit Solenoid is registering 65 ....

Am I missing something? One guys said it may be debris in the valve causing it, wrong Solenoid? Thanks!

old Valve / Solenoid pictured in link


----------

